# Poor Boys, I'm blaming YOU! - Now w/ pics, pg 3



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

You just had to say, "Take a look at June Bug Bluff" on facebook, didn't you???



I did...and now we're going to go pick up the spotted buckling born Oct. 13th tonight!

http://junebugbluff.com/goats-for-sale

I really like everthing about this boy....his mama was born here.  His dad is loaded w/ color and has a nice pedigree.  He'll be big enough to breed by next summer, and should give us many nice babies.

Do not tempt me w/ goats, esp. not spotted goats...or puppies.  You are SUCH an enabler!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll take Peyton off your hands if you have one too many goats!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 17, 2012)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

Peyton's not going anywhere....lol

I have baby fever baaaaaad.  If my goats won't give me one, I'll just have to go buy it....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh man those are stupid cute!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow!! I'm so glad I live a long way from Indiana.

I have no willpower whatsoever I would be buying a new goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 17, 2012)

They are beautiful!!!!  You should change the post title to...Poor Boys, I'm THANKING you


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 17, 2012)

They are GORGEOUS!  I'm kind of disappointed that the cats aren't included tho....
Can I say i LOVE those spots too?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!!!!  You should change the post title to...Poor Boys, I'm THANKING you


LOL....if I thank her she'll do it again!

We're home.  Pics tomorrow.  Too pooped to pop tonight.

She wouldn't come off of any of the does....and they have some super purty ones, too.  Darn it.

*stomps foot and pouts*


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 17, 2012)

Um, uh, didn't you say you weren't buying any more goats?   LOL,  you are incorrigible!   Why don't we just all pack up our spotted babies and send them to you.   Donnabelle you need to loan her Bullit for a while.


----------



## dhansen (Oct 17, 2012)

He's gorgeous!  Glad I don't live anywhere close by!!!!!


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 17, 2012)

Now that's some good kids


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think I've ever said, "I'm not going to buy any more goats."  W/out the words "For a while" tacked onto the end.

I haven't bought any for quite a while.  At least a month.

That's restraint, people.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2012)

yup.  your a tough one.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 17, 2012)

They never see it coming until theres 2 too many goats, plus 10 more


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever said, "I'm not going to buy any more goats."  W/out the words "For a while" tacked onto the end.
> 
> I haven't bought any for quite a while.  At least a month.
> 
> That's restraint, people.


Your post on your new does were posted on 9/16.... I guess it is about a month...


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 18, 2012)

Um.... Really????? How cute can a baby goat be????? Sheeesh!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know the feeling.  I said No New Goats this year and 3 weeks ago I came home with 9.  

How can you resist that guy?  He is adorable!  Isn't Choas going to be jealous?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you name him yet?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Oct 18, 2012)

Here he is, June Bug Bluff Whiskey Dreams  (Dad is Whiskey River, mom is Belle's Dream)

















And here he is meeting Reggie, our new Pyr pup






Now seriously, how could I have possibly resisted??????


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I adore my Obs, but I have to say Nubians have the sweetest faces!  Those big eyes and long ears...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my, what an absolute cutie pie! 

Then you have to add that way too cute pic with the pup too!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 18, 2012)

Aggie, when describing their personalities to people new to goats...I say that Obs are the smart, studious kids, and Nubs are the pretty cheerleader types...bubbleheaded blondes.  

They are both pretty darn cute, aren't they?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 18, 2012)

Life is short, more goats please.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

I could not have resisted either, and I don't even like "floppy" ears. He is beautiful x100! Your pyr pup is really cute too!
This is one long ear I would love, love, love to have. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice length, great topline and what a FABULOUS face!!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 18, 2012)

ADORABLE!


----------



## poorboys (Oct 18, 2012)

HI Kim!!! Yeah I got the boy in the stall with the black goat haha, I liked her pedigree too, and I'm prone to the black in my herd. So I've got a spotted boy too, yours had more bigger spots then mine but like i said I like the black mama. And I believe you have been an enabler to me also,!! Last week I wrote on a posty=note that I would not BUY this year, a week later I have a new buck. It is totally official, that we are nuts!!!! Good Luck with your boy, I'm letting mine dame raise cause dh bought two calves that I'm bottling so it was just as easy and oh yeah, I only live 12 miles from her!!!! Okay Am I being a smart-elicc??????????


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awwww...both goatie and puppy are super cute!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever said, "I'm not going to buy any more goats."  W/out the words "For a while" tacked onto the end.
> 
> I haven't bought any for quite a while.  At least a month.
> 
> That's restraint, people.


  OK,  I can accept that.   They are pretty cute.   I would have bought the babies.  Too cute for words.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 18, 2012)

I would have been in soooooo much hot water! Who could resist so much gorgeousness in one goat! Congrats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

The rule is:

If you have cash and you are driving by a cute baby goat you MUST buy it.  

The other rule is:

If it is a very cute goat with cute spots and you have money and it has a great pedigree and you are driving by the goat, you must immediately call either Donnabelle or Rolls and then buy the goat and immediately ship it to one of those two unless you want to keep the cute goat then don't tell either of them that you have it until you are firmly settled on keeping it and lording it over everyone proudly.

Then you MUST post pictures immediately on BYH.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the spots! Makes me want another goat! I'd just never hear the end of it from Straw.
I'm in NC, how far away are these cute babies?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 19, 2012)

QUIT POSTING GOAT PRON!!!

I swear, you people are going to get me to buy more goats!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 19, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Here he is, June Bug Bluff Whiskey Dreams  (Dad is Whiskey River, mom is Belle's Dream)
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Wfacesweeet.jpg
> 
> ...


Easy.

Go to th sight.
Drool over him.
Then paypal the money to the owner 

Oh, *resisting*, not, buying? Well..... its the same, eh?


----------

